# I am looking to hire a head chef/kitchen manager



## beer haus (Mar 9, 2012)

Searching for a chef to manage a busy kitchen in an American/German restaurant in Akron, Ohio. Freedom of menu creation and kitchen managing will be encouraged and supported. Minimum 1 year experience managing a kitchen. Competitive salary with bonus potential. Please respond via email to: [email protected]


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Where?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Forget 1 year managing kitchen, ask for at least 5 years experience, with references.


----------



## beer haus (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  That would be ideal.  However, if the right personality and leadership traits are present, I would consider 1-2 years experience.  I have learned that a person that has average technical skill with above average personality and leadership traits will always outperform the person with a boat load of experience but is lacking leadership skills.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

It would be a great help to understand where the job is located.


----------



## beer haus (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks.  I updated it.  Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## cheffconnie (Mar 10, 2012)

I  had to comment after seeing your post. One minute after joining this community, I came across it, and the coincidence made me smile.  I am originally from Cleveland, and after many years around the U.S., I have thought about coming back to Northern Ohio, where my brother and sister now live in, yes, Akron.  And with a last name that is so throughly German that most people can't pronounce it, I have a soft spot for German foods.  If I hadn't just started a new job in Asheville, NC, I would take this as a definite call to come home to Ohio!

Good Luck in your search-

Connie


----------



## chef69 (Jun 29, 2014)

I wish I could be.

chef 69/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## chef69 (Jun 29, 2014)

I wish I could be.

chef69/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## chef69 (Jun 29, 2014)

I wish I could be.

chef 69


----------

